# Boston Beans



## sentiant (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi, im following the weight watchers books to loose weight after giving up the fags (Horray  ) and im wondering if anyone has a good low fat recipie for Boston beans?

Also while im at it, im enjoying pasta salads for my lunch at the moment, has anyone got any good low fat recipies for this as well (except tune napolitana im eating this at the moment).

Cheers for reading

Neil


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 24, 2007)

I don't have any, but if I find any that look good I will let you know.  Hopefully someone else will post one for you soon.

 Barbara


----------



## Aurora (Feb 24, 2007)

I've always found that the problem with Boston Baked Beans is with the sugar content.  In most recipes that I've seen or made most, if not all, of the fat comes from salt pork which is used to flavor the dish. Salt pork comes from pork bellies and is similar to bacon. You can always leave the salt pork out or reduce the quantity substantially.  You can also substitute a very lean or rendered bacon for the salt pork.

Here is a very good Boston Baked Beans recipe with only 4 ounces of salt pork for 8 servings:

Wonderful Life * Recipes


----------



## sentiant (Feb 25, 2007)

thanks for the replies, its such a nice dish i really cant do without it  .

I might just have to compensate in my calorific intake the day before


----------



## elaine l (Feb 25, 2007)

I have made boston baked beans without the pork many times.  Although the salt pork certainly adds flavor, I found them quite tasty without it.  I make them in a crockpot with the usual suspects (onion, molasses, dry mustard, brown sugar)  Also I have made them with a lean ham chopped.  I found that did nothing to add to flavor just a little meat.  But go ahead with the salt pork and eat less.  Calories and portions are the real enemy!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Feb 25, 2007)

sentiant said:
			
		

> Hi, im following the weight watchers books to loose weight after giving up the fags (Horray  ) and im wondering if anyone has a good low fat recipie for Boston beans?
> 
> Also while im at it, im enjoying pasta salads for my lunch at the moment, has anyone got any good low fat recipies for this as well (except tune napolitana im eating this at the moment).
> 
> ...


 
"Giving up fags" for our US readers, means quitting smoking.  
Beans, sentiant, whether they're haricot, baked, black-eyed, black, red - what ever, have a calorie count of about 220 - 230 per cup ( around 160 - 170 gms)

If you want to keep them low fat  - cut out the fatty ingredients; ham, bacon, pork, etc. Now _that _will undoubtedly affect the flavour, so if you still want the "pork" taste in your beans, cook the pork first (to render the fat) and then add it to the beans. It won't taste the same, but it's a close bet. 

As for your pasta salads: try making one with : 
1) grilled chicken breast, tomato, fresh garlic, onion, red pepper and celery
2) feta cheese,tomato, onion, celery, cucumber,peppers, chillies, peas and parsley
3) bacon ( chopped, fried and fat rendered), artichokes, garbanzos, red peppers, grilled aubergines.


----------

